# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Регистр продажи

## AlanB

Доброго времени суток суть следующего кода выгрузка продаж по номенклатуре из регистра продажи. Возвраты вроде тоже проходят по этому регистру однако у меня не получается получть в групперовке документ возврат. Подскажите как это сделать. я не так часто пишу поэтому есть определённые трудности.

ТекстЗапроса = "
 |Период с ВыбНачПериода по ВыбКонПериода;
 |Товар = Регистр.Продажи.Номенклату  ра;
 |Количество = Регистр.Продажи.Количество  ;
 |Сумма = Регистр.Продажи.ПродСтоимо  сть;
 |Клиент = Регистр.Продажи.Покупатель  ;
 |Функция КоличествоСумма = Сумма(Количество);
 |Функция СуммаСумма = Сумма(Сумма);
 |Группировка Документ;
 |Группировка Товар без групп;
 |Условие(Клиент в ВыбКлиенты);
 |Условие(Товар в ВыбТовары);";
// |"//}}ЗАПРОС

----------


## base_1c

В тексте запроса не описана переменная Документ
попробуй такой запрос, у тебя всегда будет документ движения
	ТекстЗапроса = 
	"//{{ЗАПРОС(Сформировать)
	|Период с ВыбНачПериода по ВыбКонПериода;
	|Номенклатура = Регистр.Продажи.Номенклату  ра;
	|Покупатель = Регистр.Продажи.Покупатель  ;
	|ТекущийДокумент = Регистр.Продажи.ТекущийДок  умент;
	|Количество = Регистр.Продажи.Количество  ;
	|Функция КоличествоСумма = Сумма(Количество);
	|Группировка Номенклатура;
	|Группировка Покупатель;
	|Группировка ТекущийДокумент;
	|"//}}ЗАПРОС

----------


## AlanB

Не помогло

----------


## Oleg0504

У Вас неправильно построен запрос. Зачем-то идет группировка "Документ", на которую, даже переменной нет.

По-идее должно быть вот так:

"//{{ЗАПРОС(Сформировать)
	|Период с ВыбНачПериода по ВыбКонПериода;
	|Номенклатура = Регистр.Продажи.Номенклату  ра;
	|Количество = Регистр.Продажи.Количество  ;
	|ПродСтоимость = Регистр.Продажи.ПродСтоимо  сть;
	|Покупатель = Регистр.Продажи.Покупатель  ;
	|ТекущийДокумент = Регистр.Продажи.ТекущийДок  умент;
	|Функция КоличествоСумма = Сумма(Количество);
	|Функция ПродСтоимостьСумма = Сумма(ПродСтоимость);
	|Группировка Номенклатура без групп;
	|"//}}ЗАПРОС
А обращаться к результатам вот так:

Пока Запрос.Группировка("Номенк  атура") = 1 Цикл
//Переменные и функции получаем так:
НОменклатура = Запрос.Номенклатура;
Покупатель = Запрос.Покупатель;
Сумма = Запрос.КоличествоСумма;
...
КонецЦикла;

А чтобы не париться и не указывать документы возврата и документы продажи, лучше сделать что-то типа такого:
А если нужны итоги , то упихать это дело в ТаблицуЗначений
Рег = СоздатьОбъект("Регистр.Про  ажи");
Рег.ВыбратьДвижения(НачДат  а,КонДата);
Пока Рег.ПолучитьДвижение() <> 0 Цикл
	Док = Рег.ТекущийДокумент();
	Товары = Рег.Товары;		
	Если Рег.Расход = 1 Тогда
		//сюда попадут продажи
	ИначеЕсли Рег.Приход = 1 Тогда		
		//сюда попадут возвраты
	КонецЕсли;		
КонецЦикла;[COLOR="Silver"]

----------

